# Trolling Motor on Tarpon Boat?



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

What size trolling motor is recommended for offshore use. 

In the bay it helps to have a 101 for redfish on the move, but everyting else is mostly doable with less.

Is the 100+ needed for poons? Cobia, ect. ?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Are you trolling **** pops or just positioning yourself in front of moving pods? How big is your boat?

A 101 should be just fine. I just use the trolling motor to either troll pops (slow) or for positioning just right to intercept a school. An 80 did me well on a 19 foot skiff.


Brandon


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's a 19'6 and i'm looking at it for trolling **** pops and positioning, mostly positioning.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

101 will get her done, but spend the money and time to get your batteries and alternate charging (from main engine) set up properly.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

101 is the way to go. Its better to have more than need than not enough.


----------

